# Windows XP-Vista



## Ducky (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey guys , not long ago , I've seen a vista computer,  and really wanted one , but... I've heard of the problems it makes so i've made a big search for the functions... I could bearly find  , Eventually I found a program which turns YOUR WHOLE COMPUTER to LOOK AND FEEL like vista!!! NO SECURITY STUFF!!! IT'S XP LOOKING LIKE VISTA!! With the clock in the side and the weather and everything! 

Anyway thats the a guide how to make you'r computer too to feel like a vista and to look like vista!


Step 1 

Download the following :

Side Bar (Thats the clock and weather and all)

Vista Look and Feel ( Thats the graphics and the look and everything!)

Step 2 

Install VCP(Second Link) , It will open up a black window like the window that you see when you open up Run through the Start Menu.
Once in a while it would ask you to get you'r OS disk and install it , But you don't need to don't worry.. It won't do ANYTHING to you'r computer! You got my word!

Step 3 

After it's done with all the stuff , You will have to press any button in order to continue , After that it will restart the computer.


Step 4

Wait for your computer to load and click you'r user , when it opens up , You'll see a little bit of the vista menu(Not all yet) , It will open the Black window agian , Just let it run untill it opens up another window with internet explorer(Probably) just close the window and it will continue..

Step 5

After the black window has shot down , And EVERYTHING(Except the SideBar) is there , you may now install SideBar(First Link)

Step 6

After installing SideBar , Open it up agian , And organize it to you'r needs ... (Remove panels , Change clock add email and everything..)
After finishing that , Just restart you'r computer.

Step 7 

Open up the user , And open the SideBar , Right click the sidebar and change it to open up on the begining of windows.

Change the background to a vista background , I use This one , The main one


Step 8

Enjoy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








FAQ 


Qustion :
Why did you put this topic on graphics and art?

Answer : 
Because this is about vista LOOK , Not about Vista itself.



I'll think of more later  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Comments


----------



## Hitto (Nov 11, 2007)

Much easier way to make your XP feel like its vista

- Open your case.
- Rip out your current amount of RAM and throw it in the trash
- Replace it with 64 megs of RAM

Voilà!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

wait till vista comes out with sp2 then buy vista !


----------



## Ducky (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> wait till vista comes out with sp2 then buy vista !




Why spend money when you can save it?


----------



## Sn4k3X (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Much easier way to make your XP feel like its vista
> 
> - Open your case.
> - Rip out your current amount of RAM and throw it in the trash
> ...



lol very true!!! XD
and make sure your printer and scanner and stuff won't work! =P


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > wait till vista comes out with sp2 then buy vista !
> ...



at some point you WILL HAVE TO upgrade to vista if your a pc owner


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 11, 2007)

What I want is a DX10 compatible Windows XP that *doesn't* look like Vista


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would want to do this to their computer. The Sidebar is trash, vastly inferior to many other free and open-source alternatives, the overall theme is bland and overused to the point of being repulsive, and honestly, if you need a guide to figure out how to do this, you must have the IQ of Bonemonkey.

Speaking of Bonemonkey:


QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> at some point you WILL HAVE TO upgrade to vista if your a pc owner


Completely untrue.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to do this to their computer. The Sidebar is trash, vastly inferior to many other free and open-source alternatives, the overall theme is bland and overused to the point of being repulsive, and honestly, if you need a guide to figure out how to do this, you must have the IQ of Bonemonkey.
> 
> Speaking of Bonemonkey:
> 
> ...




your just going to stay on xp ? eventually they will stop suporting xp 

you will have to upgrade to vista ! JOIN US ! 

ONE OF US  ONE OF US ONE OF US ONE OF US !


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> your just going to stay on xp ? eventually they will stop suporting xp


In 2014, when Vista is already surpassed by something worth using.

And in addition to that, we really don't need Microsoft to support the OS as long as we still do.


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why anyone would want to do this to their computer. The Sidebar is trash, vastly inferior to many other free and open-source alternatives, the overall theme is bland and overused to the point of being repulsive, and honestly, if you need a guide to figure out how to do this, you must have the IQ of Bonemonkey.
> ...



No offense, but in my opinion; XP>Vista.

Probably except in Security. Where your computer would get infected. Which probably wouldn't happen if you didn't go to crappy pr0n sites.

~Nero


----------



## bluebright (Nov 12, 2007)

I love Vista's look, but until I get a DX10 card, I'm not upgrading. I love these transformation packs though. You posted alot of instructions, but theres lots of self install programs which do all that for you. I use the ones from this site:

http://www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/

everyone go look at it.


----------



## Hitto (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...







Ever heard of UNIX?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 12, 2007)

My God, do you people know ANYTHING about Vista?

Let me school you:
It's much more secure than XP
It's not a ram hog - with µTorrent, NOD32, Windows Defender, and Windows Firewall, I use 29% of my 2GB, which is 600MB. 700MB if I have superfetch on. Down to 400MB or less if I'm running GoW or Crysis 
You don't need a DX10 card, my DX9 card is owning Vista
It's not XP 2.0, it's a completely new OS built from the ground up
I have had no compatability issues, and with the new patches and hotfixes, neither should you
With said patches and hotfixes, Vista performs better than XP
vLite exists, so you can make a Vista installation as barebone as you want it 
Using Dreamscene with the BioShock intro video = massive win
It uses 2-10% of my CPU with NOD32 and Opera running

Stop bashing Vista.


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...


You don't play PC games huh?


----------



## Hitto (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...


Oh, another very informed "power user" who's going to tell me he "couldn't get games to work under linux".
If I got portal to run under ubuntu, anyone can. Anyone who's NOT A FUCKING TWAT.


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

kellyan95 said:


> Stop bashing Vista.


First off, the only person here really "bashing" it is Hitto.



> It's much more secure than XP


Which has been mentioned.



> You don't need a DX10 card


Noone has said that you do.



> I have had no compatability issues, and with the new patches and hotfixes, neither should you


Netstumbler, YVD, G6 Utility, off the top of my head.



> With said patches and hotfixes, Vista performs better than XP


Not on my system.



> Using Dreamscene with the BioShock intro video = waste of resources


Fixed.



			
				Hitto said:
			
		

> If I got portal to run under ubuntu, anyone can. Anyone who's NOT A FUCKING TWAT.


Because the HL2 engine is totally the pinnacle of power gaming amirite?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ooh, portal. A game based on an old engine that was built for an insanely popular PC game that the linux fanboys couldn't live without. Rather than switching, they went through all the trouble of making it work with Linux. Try that with CoD4, GoW, or Crysis. Let me copy and paste my previous statement:


My God, do you people know ANYTHING about Vista?

Let me school you:
It's much more secure than XP
It's not a ram hog - with µTorrent, NOD32, Windows Defender, and Windows Firewall, I use 29% of my 2GB, which is 600MB. 700MB if I have superfetch on. Down to 400MB or less if I'm running GoW or Crysis 
You don't need a DX10 card, my DX9 card is owning Vista
It's not XP 2.0, it's a completely new OS built from the ground up
I have had no compatability issues, and with the new patches and hotfixes, neither should you
With said patches and hotfixes, Vista performs better than XP
vLite exists, so you can make a Vista installation as barebone as you want it 
Using Dreamscene with the BioShock intro video = massive win
It uses 2-10% of my CPU with NOD32 and Opera running

Stop bashing Vista.


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 12, 2007)

lol Vista.

I want to dual-boot, but I'll need to get another HDD on first to make a temporary image file to...


----------



## Hitto (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Ooh, portal. A game based on an old engine that was built for an insanely popular PC game that the linux fanboys couldn't live without. Rather than switching, they went through all the trouble of making it work with Linux. Try that with CoD4, GoW, or Crysis. Let me copy and paste my previous statement:
> 
> 
> My God, do you people know ANYTHING about Vista?
> ...



Right, had I said crysis, you would have answered the same thing. Why even argue...

I bought an asus laptop with vista forcedly pre-installed. I can bash the fucking piece of shit software because it bloody deserves it. I paid for it and I'm going to stop using it. You see, I do have an open mind, unlike you, and tried vista. I SUFFERED that OS for about a month now. Can't connect to my TWO HP printers. Routinely "forgets" my wi-fi settings even though I only use ONE hotspot regularily. SLOW AND BLOATED. You even say it yourself! 600 megs of RAM wasted into security programs! (µtorrent rarely goes over 40 megs; and that's when I have more than 10 downloads at the same time)
Why do these problems pop up while XP had none of those?

But let me guess. Your copy of windows never crashes. Well, I and most people I know IRL bow down to your 1337 skillz.


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

@Hitto,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You seem to pass around pessimistic views a lot on the M$.  I agree Vista is not the best OS, however, I can safely say that games DOES NOT run better on linux, having the lack of support.  Linux is unreliable, and HL2 engine does not run as good as it does on Windows.  And HL2 is an ass old engine.  Oh and if you think anyone whose not a twat can run portal on linux, then I assume you never lived in North America.  Linux is not for anyone who wants to actually USE a computer.  I agree, the customizability, and the fact that you do not have to download a whole library with every executable file makes it unique, but this is the 21 century.  My ass old Athlon 64 3000+ with 512mb memory can run files at lightening speed under XP.  With linux, over half of my computer hardware was not supported.  I had to get some crappy drivers for my hardware, and it seem to run much worse then it did in Windows.

-Edit- Oops, posted a little too late, guess you're not against XP that much.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

Vista is awesome. Games run fine for me and I've had no problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're going to argue that it's got bad performance in games and not enough hardware support you can't really say linux is better


linux does have advantages in other areas for some people though.


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 12, 2007)

Is vista still that bad? My school's offering vista ubber cheap that I couldn't resist.


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(tetsuya @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Is vista still that bad? My school's offering vista ubber cheap that I couldn't resist.


My school is giving it away for free.  However, XP is much better for now.  Vista will get better as hardware support goes up.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, portal. A game based on an old engine that was built for an insanely popular PC game that the linux fanboys couldn't live without. Rather than switching, they went through all the trouble of making it work with Linux. Try that with CoD4, GoW, or Crysis. Let me copy and paste my previous statement:
> ...



No, it never crashes . I had one BSOD the first week I had Vista, because of the crappy Creative sound card beta x64 drivers that were out then. That's 600MB TOTAL as in: with my awesome BioShock intro video wallpaper and all my other crap. And I use Ubuntu live disks very often to fix PCs, it's great for that purpose. Did you TRY to fix any of the issues you were having? I can turn off all those security programs if I want, I haven't had a virus since I got Vista and have 3 little sisters and a computer illiterate mother. 

Bow, bitch


----------



## Azimuth (Nov 12, 2007)

Yippie another flamewar! These have become too many guys, please stop making topics about vista vs linux vs mac vs freebsd vs ... no one wins in the end, everyone has their own favorite OS and they are free to do whatever they want to.

That being said, there are a lot of "misconceptions" about Linux in this thread and I will try to address them.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Linux is unreliable
> yup because gbatemp crashes on me like 40 times a day! So does google, amazon... (sorry didn't want to be sarcastic but couldn't resist)
> 
> 
> ...


Read above about the difference between native games and wine. As for drivers, blame the vendors who are unwilling to release specs, even without their cooperation Linux has decent hardware support which is getting better.
http://www.linux-drivers.org/

Linux needs patience and dedication to get working but once you get it going nothing can bring it down(except a shutdown of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh for the love of fucking christ! Can't you guys refrain from a total flame war about Vista, XP and Ubuntu?!

Here's a radical idea: Run whatever the fuck you want to run on your systems and just enjoy it! 

If you can play Portal on Ubuntu, good for you. Don't like Vista and want to stay with XP for now? Enjoy it if you want to stay then! If Vista supports all of your hardware and you don't have semi-mythical massive ram usage issues that need 3GBs of ram to fix, good on ya! Point being, enjoy whatever you have and leave it at that.

I'm curious how many people that bash an operating system have actually used said OS. Personally, I've used Vista, XP and Ubuntu (+ a couple others of course) and I would run (and currently do run) all 3 of them on my computers. You know why? Because I know how to use all three to both my advantage and my liking.


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

@Azimuth, yes I am using Ubuntu, no I do not use Compiz, as I do not want Vista type performance.  When I say games run better on windows, I mean games that you actually want to play.  Yes I know you have to use Wine, which shows how powerful Linux is, but do I really want to be awed in the fact that my favorite games that was meant to run in Windows also run in Linux in one tenth of the original speed?  Or, should I stop torturing myself and use the games in what it's meant for?  
BTW, if you are really that good...  can you find a driver for my crappy on board S3G K8M800 graphics?  I would appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Edit- Oops, you're right zero, we should stop the flame wars, I'll stop.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'll be a goodboy.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 12, 2007)

vista is a nice looking OS but i just cant be asked
and if you want a better looking xp-vista use vista transformation pack by windowsx
you even get the little orb at the startmenu and the window previews when you idle your mouse on the taskbar

sidebar sucks though, rocketdock etc. are so much better


----------



## Azimuth (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Or, should I stop torturing myself and use the games in what it's meant for?
> 
> If one of your priorities is gaming then just go ahead and install windows.
> 
> QUOTEBTW, if you are really that good...Â can you find a driver for my crappy on board S3G K8M800 graphics?Â I would appreciate it.


http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/
The drivers are there you just have to look for them
edit:I'll pm you installation instructions


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I'll shut up.


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 12, 2007)

Vista Inspirat 2 from crystalxp.net  is the best way to make your xp computer look like a vista one.

and vista isnt as bad as people make out, my sister runs dreamscene, itunes firefox, msn, utorrent and uses aero interface, and she can play computer games with full speed


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> and vista isnt as bad as people make out, my sister runs dreamscene, itunes .., msn, ...and uses aero interface, and she can play computer games with full speed


Sounds like a power-user amirite?


----------



## rhyguy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and vista isnt as bad as people make out, my sister runs dreamscene, itunes .., msn, ...and uses aero interface, and she can play computer games with full speed
> ...


she only has 1gb ram


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> she only has 1gb ram


Setting aside the fact that you apparently don't know what the phrase "power-user" means, and probably didn't realize I was using it in a sarcastic matter; it seems you can't tell the difference between a ridiculously bloated system and one that runs well.


----------



## boblen (Nov 12, 2007)

make the switch,
once you do its easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you have enough ram  1GB+ then it all works fine.

People who have had the same computer for 6 year and go out and buy vista and then say to everyone that its crap - they dont stop and think about maby there computer is crap.


----------



## Nero (Nov 12, 2007)

My Laptop has 1GB of RAM and it runs Vista fine.

~Nero


----------



## Ducky (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> vista is a nice looking OS but i just cant be asked
> and if you want a better looking xp-vista use vista transformation pack by windowsx
> you even get the little orb at the startmenu and the window previews when you idle your mouse on the taskbar
> 
> sidebar sucks though, rocketdock etc. are so much better




LOL !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Thats the only post that actually refers to the topic!!


----------



## gEist (Nov 12, 2007)

512 here and its still runs fine


----------



## Prime (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> ...



That statement is completely bull shit, What has Vista got that other OS's cant get?


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 12, 2007)

Microsoft's awesome support for the next 5 years

I kid, I kid

How about a gaming platform that will put PC back where it belongs?


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> My God, do you people know ANYTHING about Vista?
> 
> Let me school you:
> It's much more secure than XP
> ...


----------



## Urza (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> ummmmm TRUE FUCKEN THAT!!!! dam mother fuckers wait until sp1 comes out on vista IT WILL OWN ALL OF YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing helps convince people of your opinion like the words "own you" and "fucken".


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ummmmm TRUE FUCKEN THAT!!!! dam mother fuckers wait until sp1 comes out on vista IT WILL OWN ALL OF YOU
> ...



yeah, sorry.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 13, 2007)

Just a little perspective here...
I was there when nobody wanted to upgrade to 95
I was there when nobody wanted to upgrade to 98
I was there when nobody wanted to upgrade to XP
I was there... wait... I'm here now!

You all (or damn most of you) will eventually be running Vista.
Anybody here still using 98?


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 13, 2007)

Just dual boot ffs. >.>


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 13, 2007)

I had 98 installed on my old PC (It had 512MB of ram, in 1999!)
Upgraded it to XP last year.....insanely faster. 
Might try Vista on it


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 13, 2007)

one of my most cherished poem.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Nov 13, 2007)

on topic: Windowblinds is 10000x easier than vista transformation pack, etc. Ive used it for a while and it even fooled my bro (who uses vista everyday).


off topic: I used to use vista on my laptop and quickly turned back to xp. My pc ran faster, played more games, you name it. Vista is like OSX, just a bunch of flashy effects that are pretty much useless and take up resources (the flip 3d thing that replaces alt-tab is proof of this). Xp is just more reliable for the time being.


----------

